

Mt. Gox preparing to come back online? - Scottymeuk
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1zsr6g/the_megahuge_addresses_tied_to_gox_that_just_got/cfwnqc9

======
nicpottier
I've been following this a bit on #mtgox-chat where @gmaxwell (nullc) and
others are sleuthing on it. It sure seems like one of the big addresses (~200k
BTC) has suddenly been brought online.

No explanation as to why, but apparently how it is being chunked follows their
usual procedures.

Crazy stuff.

